# Fuji



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Best picture I could get of him with his tail flared :roll:

Meet Fuji: VOTE FOR ME PLEASE


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

ooh I love how his fins look in this shot <3 good luck ^^


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I think that's a interesting angle that really shows off a CT. Voting is so hard ha ha but I've been leaning towards this shot _(Must.... not... vote for... self.... j/k c _


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Hahaha


----------

